# saliva cortisol test results!!



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

My doctor ran a food allergy (all negative), heavy metal, and saliva tests for all hormones!!
Tpo antibodies went up from 933 in september to 1018 in october. 
Not that it matters, once u have them, you have them!

ARSENIC <2 (<23)
LEAD 0.4 (<10)
MERCURY <2 (<11)

SALIVARY HORMONE TEST:
ESTRONE 17.2 (4.7-18.9)
ESTRADIOL 6.6 (3.7-9.4)
ESTRIOL <70 (<133)
PROGESTERONE 223 (163-669)
TESTOSTERONE 130 (34-148)
P/E2 RATIO 34 (33-116)

SALIVARY CORTISOL AND DHEA
7AM-9AM 1.33 (0.27-1.18) HIGH
11 AM- 1PM - 0.20 (0.10-0.41)
3PM- 5PM 0.20 (0.05-.27)
10PM - 12AM 0.05 (0.03-0.14)

DHEA 615 (71-640)

MELATONIN 
7AM-9AM 2.76 (<10.50)
3PM-5PM <0.50 (<0.88)
230 AM - 330 AM 8.85 (2.53-30.67)

Any thoughts? Comments? Experiences?!


----------



## monarchmomx2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Cortisol follows a natural diurnal rhythm of highest first thing in the morning (hence 8 a.m testing time) then gradually declining throughout the day and down to near zero at midnight when you are sleeping. For serum cortisol, I know that your level should be, again, highest at 8 a.m., about 1/2 that at 4 p.m. and near zero at midnight. I don't know if that same guideline applies to saliva numbers though.

Why did you have your cortisol tested? Cortisol can be raised if you are under alot of stress, depression, alcoholism, and or obese. Lastly, it can be raised if you have Cushings syndrome...which I actually do and that's how i know about it 

This is the discussion board I researched Cushings on if you want to read more on saliva cortisol tests..... http://cushings.invisionzone.com/index.php?showforum=56 you may have to register to view it, i'm not sure.

HTH!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

And not all of us fall under the average rhythm.

I think all your tests are just fine.....normal.....


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

Your cortisol is a little higher in the am. Could be contributing to your decreased ft4 to ft3 conversion and more getting dumped into rt3 since you do have rt3.

I would not pay too much attention to the saliva hormone tests. From what I have seen they are hugely inaccurate. Saliva tests are really only useful for cortisol. All the rest best to have blood taken.

Do you have stress in your life? It really is only the morning value that is slightly elevated.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

I had mine tested by ZRT and they gave me a whole page of Lab Comments. Did you not get something like that?

That's how we found out I had the high Cortisol level during the night time and why I wasn't getting a full nights sleep. Thankfully I have solved that problem.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

allowingtoo- i got mine tested through genova and got two pages worth of lab comments. 
my cortisol is extremely high int he morning due to me waking up at 530 to take my synthroid and when i try to fall back asleep sometimes i feel really anxious. like my body wants to sleep but my mind is staying awake. i struggle with the two. i tried staying awake after taking the pill, but i feel like ive been hit with a bus. even though i feel that way, and my cortisol test came back normal except the am, my dr advised it was okay to take adrenal support anyway for it wouldnt harm me.

iroczinoz - yes, i have stress becuase i was recently diagnosed with this disease. stress of not working, having to pay rent/bills, this illness.. but other than that, the only thing that stressed me out before hashimotos' was my job because i work on a physically demanding cardiac floor.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I take my Unithroid around 2-4:15 and fall right back to sleep and try to wake at 5-6 to take my Cytomel.

I feel much better taking my Unithroid at night - since I awaken every night I just got into the habit of taking it then. Taking my Cytomel at night has been a new experience for me - I started doing it because I believe it's been interfering with vitamins I take at around 8-9.

I do not think taking your thyroid replacement at night has any effect on Cortisol.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> even though i feel that way, and my cortisol test came back normal except the am, my dr advised it was okay to take adrenal support anyway for it wouldnt harm me.


 What kind of adrenal support is your doctor suggesting you take? I've been reading up on thyroid problems and adrenals and it seems like the two can often be linked, with adrenal fatigue exacerbating and mimicking thyroid symptoms, too. It might not hurt to start the adrenal support and see if that helps your symptoms in a few weeks or so.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

lovlkn, should i try taking my synthroid at night then? I've been taking it at 530 am every morning for the past 7 weeks.

jenny v - i take orthomolecular Adrenavive. I have been taking it for two weeks now. it hasn't helped with sleep/waking up refreshed but i don't expect it to help me right away. i also have gaia adrenal health that i bought from whole foods awhile back.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Hmmm. I would have assumed you would have been bounding out of bed feeling great with high energy with those numbers. Maybe the numbers are from when you are taking the meds though? I certainly wouldn't wake myself up to take medicine, but that's just me. I have enough trouble sleeping in.

I know with my high night time Cortisol levels that if I don't get to bed at a reasonable time, say 9 or 10 at the latest - and I instead stay up until 12, I will hit the night time high energy level and have a hard time going to sleep. So I really try not to miss that window. As long as I am asleep before then, I am fine. Your numbers don't really look that bad. The morning is a little high but that could be because of your medication and when you are taking it.

I try and use my numbers to my advantage. Mine is a little higher in the early evening and I know I can get a lot more done then.

Looks like a good time for you would be about 9 or 10. That way you'd get a boost for that mid morning level where you have a higher range to play with. That one goes up to 40 and all the others go up to 20 or less.


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

smelliebellie said:


> allowingtoo- i got mine tested through genova and got two pages worth of lab comments.
> my cortisol is extremely high int he morning due to me waking up at 530 to take my synthroid and when i try to fall back asleep sometimes i feel really anxious. like my body wants to sleep but my mind is staying awake. i struggle with the two. i tried staying awake after taking the pill, but i feel like ive been hit with a bus. even though i feel that way, and my cortisol test came back normal except the am, my dr advised it was okay to take adrenal support anyway for it wouldnt harm me.
> 
> iroczinoz - yes, i have stress becuase i was recently diagnosed with this disease. stress of not working, having to pay rent/bills, this illness.. but other than that, the only thing that stressed me out before hashimotos' was my job because i work on a physically demanding cardiac floor.


If it were me I would not be waking up just to take my thyroid meds. I don't see the benefit in doing so and would just take the meds when I get up.

Sounds like your morning values are associated with the stresses in your life.

If you get up at 5.30 then try fall back to sleep your mind is already probably thinking and stress is an issue. This probably elevates your cortisol. Problem falling back to sleep would no doubt be an issue. So I would try and avoid this with sleeping right through.

What made you want to dose like this at 5.30 interrupt sleep and go back to bed?

As far as being stressed from having Hashi's sure it is not ideal to have a thyroid disorder, but it is not something that is serious compared to other diseases. I myself think nothing of it.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> my cortisol is extremely high int he morning due to me waking up at 530 to take my synthroid and when i try to fall back asleep sometimes i feel really anxious.


 Could I ask why you're waking up early to take your Synthroid? I take mine when I wake up for work (around 6:30 am) and then by the time I'm at work it's been over an hour and I have my breakfast bar and take my vitamins.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

smelliebellie said:


> lovlkn, should i try taking my synthroid at night then? I've been taking it at 530 am every morning for the past 7 weeks.
> 
> jenny v - i take orthomolecular Adrenavive. I have been taking it for two weeks now. it hasn't helped with sleep/waking up refreshed but i don't expect it to help me right away. i also have gaia adrenal health that i bought from whole foods awhile back.


What time do you eat - take supplements? I take mine earlier to avoid my calcium that is taken with all meals.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

i also repeated this on the other post. the sole purpose of me taking it at 530 am was when i eventually return to work my shift starts at 7am-730pm. i work 12 hour shifts and in order for me to eat breakfast prior to work (and it gets real busy start at shift) i would have to take it an hour early so i could eat by 630 am. i dont want it to interfere with my 2nd breakfast that i usually take at 930 am and also with my other supplements. now that im off work for now, i tend to wake up at 10-11 am even 12 pm. thats when i eat, and take supplements. i would try to force my body to wake (which i have been doing) but its impossible because im literally TIRED and feel like i need more sleep.

jenny v - where do you work? is your job high stress/physically demanding. im supposed to return to my job in feb. mine is very HIGH stress and 12 hour shifts of being on my feet. theres no way, especially not feeling optimal that i can do that now. :/

iroczinoz - i thought it to be super serious when i think i had a thyroid storm in september. i literally couldnt breathe, lift my head, anxious for a good two weeks then it finally went away. that was definitely my biggest flare. i want to get to the point where i think nothing of it but im not optimal with meds yet. i still have lingering hypo/hyper symptoms. "early stages of hashi's" i guess u can say. you seem to be doing well!


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm glad you're on some adrenal support. Hopefully, that will help a little. You're right not to expect any rapid changes...

I think people on the board see your numbers and think you're fine and don't remember/know that it's been pretty erratic for your for the past several months and that your version of thyroid disorder IS pretty stressful, as the symptoms aren't controlled.

It also does take so. much. time. for a body in stress to calm down. Give the changes you've made a chance to take hold and keep doing what you're doing. It's tough to live with a lot of unknowns, especially when you're trying to planning to get back to work. But hopefully you'll either start to feel better or your numbers will start to offer more of a clue.


----------



## monarchmomx2 (Dec 6, 2012)

allowingtoo said:


> I know with my high night time Cortisol levels that if I don't get to bed at a reasonable time, say 9 or 10 at the latest - and I instead stay up until 12, I will hit the night time high energy level and have a hard time going to sleep.


did your docs give you an explaination for high cortisol at night?


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

monarchmomx2 said:


> did your docs give you an explaination for high cortisol at night?


Huh. I never asked. But no. I feel like I've had it for years though as I've had a hard time sleeping since as long as I can remember. (not to hijack this thread or anything. you can search my username for my other post on the subject)


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

I think it is recommended and women 35+ who use progesterone cream are overwhelmed with the positive effects. I think the issue is that you become estrogen dominant in your later years and progesterone cream can really have a positive effect. It can also lower your night time cortisol.

It is something you can try and don't take my word for it have a read of the many articles and findings.

Some creams are better than others.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I would say, don't forget that the way the you take your medication is factored into the titration process.

The "one hour" is given that most of the medication, in most people, is absorbed at that point.

If you must take it with breakfast, you are free to do so--your labs and dosage will ultimately reflect that.

T4 only medications can also be taken at night.

That said, you must find a medication schedule that works for you in the sense that you can do it consistently. That is really all that matters in the end.

As for estrogen dominance, I believe the OP is a female in her 20's, making this situation unlikely. Hormone supplements such as progresterone, DHEA, etc should be used with care after the patient has had the associated hormones tested for deficiency.


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

My response was more aimed at allowingto. However have no idea of her age so it was a suggestion if it fits with her situation.

I actually think my sister is having estrogen dominance but not 100% sure. Honestly I think the pill is bad news.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

i am in my mid 20s and yes i had to stop the birth control i was taking because i was afraid of the "estrogen dominance". ive been on it for 8 years and i was afraid it may have contributed to my hashi's. (along with other factors, working in a hospital -- viral infection) i never had symptoms of hypo/hashi's prior to my diagnosis in sept. my family has no known thyroid disorders, so it really boggles my mind.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

iroczinoz,

bump! how are you doing with your hashimotos'? do you have other AI diseases too?


----------

